
The End of ProTube 2 - minimaxir
http://jonasgessner.com/protube2-statement.html
======
sixothree
I wish Google would spend some time improving their YouTube Apps. They are the
epitome of awful. Casting from Chrome being the bottom of the barrel for me.

------
adamnemecek
Noooooooooo. I love that app.

------
johnbehnke
I really dislike how background audio is locked behind a paywall with the
official YouTube app on iOS. Ads I get, but come on, let's not lock away OS
features behind a paywall

